# Dating an inkwell



## Walker1200 (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello!

My mother in law just bought this inkwell for my son, from an antique shop.  We're curious about its age.  Thanks in advance!

-Kerry


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 24, 2021)

This is what we call a cone ink. *Circa 1880-1900.*


----------



## Walker1200 (Jul 24, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 24, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> This is what we call a cone ink. *Circa 1880-1900.*


----------

